# The Good Place



## Mouse (Dec 21, 2018)

Anybody watching this? It's just started on E4 at 9 on a Thursday (UK). 

Here's the blurb:
When Eleanor Shellstrop finds herself in the afterlife, she's both relieved and surprised that she's made it into the Good Place. But it doesn't take long for Eleanor to realize she's there by mistake. She hides in plain sight from the Good Place's architect Michael and his all-knowing assistant Janet. Her seemingly perfect neighbors Tahani and Jianyu and open-hearted soul mate Chidi help her realize that it's never too late. With the help of her new friends -- and a few enemies -- Eleanor becomes determined to shed her old way of life in hopes of discovering a new one in the afterlife.

I like it so far, there's some funny bits. The MC's a douchebag but that's the point and I'm expecting her to change. Bit odd that all the dead people seem to be young... maybe there will be an explanation. Also, not sure why the soulmate comes to you in the afterlife and not while you're living but again, maybe that will be explained... or maybe it doesn't matter as it's a sitcom.


----------



## farntfar (Dec 21, 2018)

Keep with it, Mouse.
It's fun.

It's currently on season 3 on Netflix, so I won't say more, but Eleanor's life, er I mean death, is going to get more complicated (if never very serious) but they all stay very likeable, even the baddies.


----------



## Hugh (Dec 21, 2018)

By coincidence we gave up on this just a few days ago @episode 5 in the first season.  We both really enjoyed the first episode, but felt it lost steam as it progressed.  However, you are due one or two interesting surprises in the next few episodes.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 21, 2018)

Will definitely stick with it! Like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Mr Orange (May 5, 2019)

just binge watched the first season of this on recommendation from a mate and really enjoyed it. good laughs, and a decent storyline. also, I had forgotten how enjoyable ted danson is  to watch.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (May 6, 2019)

I like that the series doesn't go lowest-common-denominator with the writing. They're actually doing a series that's based on precepts in moral philosophy, and they're getting it right, and they're making it relevant.

And as with Frasier, the philosophy professor is competent in his field even if a neurotic git otherwise.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2019)

I just finished the first series and found it very enjoyable. Ted Danson and Kristen Bell are excellent and I am finding Janet pretty amusing. 

I like The whimsical nature of the show. Reminds me a little bit of Wonderfalls.  

I’ll order the second series soon.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 29, 2019)

The first ep of series 4 has just gone up on Netflix so I watched it last night. Still enjoying it.


----------



## farntfar (Oct 15, 2019)

So far, season 4 has been something of a let down, after the first three.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

I've only seen the first two eps of series 4 so far.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 15, 2019)

I didn't really like the first series.  There was a lot going on and I didn't feel there was anyone I wanted to succeed. I gave up after the second or third episode.  It was only by chance that I caught series 2 and really liked it.  I haven't seen any of the later series [waiting for them to come to free-to-air TV] but I like that they have announced the end.  Too many comedies go one a series or three too far. Give me twelve glorious episode of Fleabag or Fawlty Towers and I am in clover...


----------



## Mr Orange (Oct 16, 2019)

farntfar said:


> So far, season 4 has been something of a let down, after the first three.



have to agree. 3 episodes in and watching to see how the season ends up more than anything else


----------



## Rodders (Oct 16, 2019)

I started the second series last night. Pretty good, so far. Quite clever in places.


----------



## Star-child (Oct 16, 2019)

Great, thoroughly out-of-box show.


----------



## farntfar (Jan 31, 2020)

Well despite a poor start, season 4 got much better in the second half.
I've just watched the very last episode.

I was expecting a fairly poor conclusion. After all, how could you end such a progam, in a way that was less than cheesy or a cop out.

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 16, 2020)

Isn't Kristen Bell the lightning girl from Heroes?


----------



## Star-child (Feb 16, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Isn't Kristen Bell the lightning girl from Heroes?


Yes. Her big claim to fame is the excellent Veronica Mars series. A little known but excellent film of her's is Spartan, but she's always good. She's hilarious as the titular Sarah Marshall.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2020)

farntfar said:


> I was pleasantly surprised.



I thought the last ep was really good - the Janet/Jason stuff almost got me.


----------



## Mr Orange (Feb 16, 2020)

farntfar said:


> Well despite a poor start, season 4 got much better in the second half.
> I've just watched the very last episode.
> 
> I was expecting a fairly poor conclusion. After all, how could you end such a progam, in a way that was less than cheesy or a cop out.
> ...





Mouse said:


> I thought the last ep was really good - the Janet/Jason stuff almost got me.



agree and agree.

I was expecting a disappointing end when they solved the problems with the points system and got floated up to the good place. to the point where I stopped watching for a bit (actually until your post above @farntfar) . very pleased I watched the end. I thought the last couple of episodes were great and a fitting end to the series. I also like the fact that they ended it when it got to a point that it needed to end and they didn't push on for another 5 seasons until it was awful (like some series I could mention...)


----------



## Rodders (May 3, 2020)

I finished it just now. What a wonderful show. It ended just right, in my opinion.


----------



## Avelino de Castro (May 12, 2020)

I loved the series.  Learned alot about ethics that I didn't already know.  And was very entertained.  It lagged in spots, but that's to be expected.  Michael Shur is a clever fellow.  I look forward to more stories from him.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 19, 2020)

Almost done with the first season. I'm pleasantly surprised at how philosophical it is. I don't think it's that funny, but it is very interesting and stimulating.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 14, 2021)

This was my favorite TV show in years.  I loved the entire arc, it almost always kept me guessing and it seemed to be clever most of the time.


----------

